# SonicTap Streaming on DirecTV (iOS, Android) App?



## jss92 (Sep 18, 2007)

I frequently listen to SonicTap while in the house and thought wouldn't it be cool if I could also listen to the channels (streaming) via the mobile DirecTV app while on the go!? Anyone else think this is a novel idea where DirecTV could enhance value for the $ paid for their services?

I once inquired with SonicTap about a standalone streaming app and they said it was in consideration but all they ended up releasing was a voting app, history of what's played.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I just stick with Pandora's streaming app when on the go. The quality is better than SonicTap.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think DMX (MOOD MEDIA) would permit streaming of their DBS channels since they also sell this service to commercial establishments. I'm sure it's a licensing and contract issue with them and DirecTV. But it sure would be cool as you said. :listening


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

as you use Spotify for music on the go, I find it better then Pandora. Not sure I have use for Sonic Tap.


----------

